# This gets old



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Obama did this,Obama did that,Obama will do this and that.Our country will go to hell in a hand bag.

Don't you guys ever get tired of this crap??You guys ever hear the story of the boy who cried wolf once to often.This stuff is beyond mind-numbing on here.I guess we will all find out in January when he is sworn in.

Thank god only 2 months or so of Bush left.Hopefully no matter which one wins,things will get better.Can't get a whole lot worse. :eyeroll:


----------



## crna (Nov 7, 2002)

ken
people are very nervous about what obama and a democratic congress will bring. while their policies and beliefs are noble, they ultimately cause more harm than they intended. This was completely evident with the sub-prime mortgage crisis that kick started us into a recession. We had 50+ months of job growth over the last 7 years and 6 months ago that all goes to hell. Last time I checked, the last 2 years, the congress was a democratic majority. 
Personally, here is what i differ on obama: taxes, abortion, taxes, gun laws, taxes, racial inequality, taxes, foreign policy, taxes, social programs, and finally taxes. While i personally believe his assocations have been overblown, but he has been less than honest and upfront about the extent of these associations. I worry that we will elect a man who has done nothing in his political career of any importance but has been propped up by a biased media, overzealous celebrities, left wing professors and universities who have their own personal agendas


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

Not only that CRNA, but there a bunch of folks that seem to not only accept Obama's socialistic tendencies but actually endorse them as well. To include his record on 2nd amendment issues.

Also haven't seen any them say the Palin hatred is getting old.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm not nervous at all.....can't get any worse than the past 8 years.Maybe just maybe he can get us out of Bush's war and this economic downturn.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Obama did this,Obama did that,Obama will do this and that.Our country will go to hell in a hand bag.
> 
> Don't you guys ever get tired of this crap??You guys ever hear the story of the boy who cried wolf once to often.This stuff is beyond mind-numbing on here.I guess we will all find out in January when he is sworn in.
> 
> Thank god only 2 months or so of Bush left.Hopefully no matter which one wins,things will get better.Can't get a whole lot worse. :eyeroll:


Hold on Ken were almost done. Unless Obama wins of course then there will be four years of this on here. On the other hand if McCain wins we will listen to Palin hate for four years. 
I hope your right, but I think it will get a whole lot worse, before it gets better no matter who wins. I think the road ahead will range from bad to absolutely terrible. 
If Obama wins I think we will be out of Iraq to fast. Iran will perhaps dominate the area. I think we will abandon Israel and set the stage for a very tough war. In the United States I will bet within ten years we see some type of terrorist attack that will take at least 10,000 people. It isn't going to be pretty.

As far as the Obama things, I think they would go away if he answered some things, and released some records. Everyone with any sense is fearful of voting for someone they don't know.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> can't get any worse than the past 8 years


It's been the most prosperous years of my life, farming has never been better. Gotta disagree Ken


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

That's the biggest problems with "This gets old!" is that we don't know. The only thing we can base our guess on, is Obam's history. That's why the posts are "Obama did this" and "Obama did that" anyone that thinks different is making up $hit in their mind.

As far as the war goes, I believe McCain has been on Bush's case since day one asking if he had the faintest idea on what to do once the war started and how to win the peace once the fighting backed down.

As far as the economy goes, nobody will have the answer until people like Barney Frank, Dodd, etc actually admit their votes were bought by Freddie & Fannie. This is in addition to people realizing the government money tree is limited and nobody has a right to prosperity.

As far as Obama goes, we do know he has never crossed the aisle for consensus on a single thing. In fact I believe he has kept a low profile just so nobody can use it against him when he runs for president.

Your turn.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Ken, I think after today the boys in the coal industry and people that get their electriciy from coal will disagree with your take!

Take a listen and then tell us we will get out of our economic troubles with higher energy costs and loads of people out of work!

http://media.newsbusters.org/stories/hi ... l-industry


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

This whole election sucks, it is entirely old. I do however think we are better off with either one of these two bafoons than we are now.

If Obama was any good this election would be a landslide. McCain appears to have become a corporate whore now too, I liked him a lot more in 2000. If you don't live near MN your are very lucky, not only have we had to stomach these two bozos running for president, we get the great thrill of having the Coleman/Franken lesser of two evils campaign also. They are like teenage girls.

I thought Obama was in favor of clean coal technology. I know a little bit about wind farms and we are no where near making that boat float.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

KEN W said:


> I'm not nervous at all.....can't get any worse than the past 8 years.Maybe just maybe he can get us out of Bush's war and this economic downturn.


1)Bushes war was supported by every DEM in the congress at the time, because of faulty intelligence which is also a fault of the Dems.

2)the economic downturn is the fault of the DEMS not Bush

a)it is primairily the DEMS insistance we do not use domestic oil, or nuclear power and do not build refineries, dont drill in Alaska ect.

b)Secondarily because of the Freddie Mac, debacle and thats a Carter to Clinton to Obama, Dodd, Frank designed situation. The republicans are on record for years speaking and warning against exactly what happened.

Our current situation is going to get much worse because the Dems are incapable of running a war and they are incapable of not regulation business in a politcally correct manner, instead of a sound business model.

So Ken :wink: I wouldn't be holding your breath waiting for things to get better, not until two years from now when the republicans if they go back to being conservatives win the congress back.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think we will finally find out if any of these "liberal ideas" work or not.Democrats will win the white house and gain big in both houses of congress.Conservatives nightmare on the way.

After 8 years of conservative Bush,4 years of the other Bush,8 years of Reagan and 12 years of southern Democrats with a Republican Congress.Time to try something else.Nothing but doomsday predictions.Like I said......Conservatives nightmare on the way.And the American people are ready for a change.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I agree and am looking forward to it, I want to see how they do, maybe I'll become a Dem :lol: .

I actaully think it wuld be better in the long run for the country to have OBAMA win so we can see what all Dem govt does. The all Rep govt sure was a big failure


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> I actaully think it wuld be better in the long run for the country to have OBAMA win so we can see what all Dem govt does. The all Rep govt sure was a big failure


We've already had a taste. Ever since Pelosi took over they have run congress into the ground and they have an approval rating that is lower than Bush.

Let me repeat that (for the folks that refuse to open their right eye once in awhile) *an approval rating lower than Bush*


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Personally I think it's better to have a republican President when the congress is controlled by democrats and visa versa, I think it helps keep them honest. Well, at least as honest as those guys can be. :roll:

huntin1


----------

